# my personal photography site....does it look professional?



## celu (May 28, 2005)

hi guys heres my personal phogallery. www.celunet.net .i have been doing photography for bout a year.i want to enter into competitons.let me know about some gud digital photography competitons.looking forward to ur replies.bye


----------



## JEgbert (May 28, 2005)

I think you have a nice site!


----------



## Chase (May 29, 2005)

I agree. I was especially interested in the tsunami photos, very powerful.


----------



## Christophe Letellier (May 29, 2005)

Some very interesting photographies !
Good luck !

Christophe
www.christopheletellierphotos.com


----------



## tranceplant (May 29, 2005)

It looks professional, how ever there is millions of site like these, you took the corpomine photo gallery...  it's not really you site is it?

But I have to admit that your pictures look very nice. that's the only thing that matters now.


----------



## celu (May 29, 2005)

ya ..tru.im looking to change the coppermine script


----------



## jpsfilm (May 30, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with using the Coppermine gallery program. That is celu's site. That's kind of like saying that this isn't really thephotoforum site because it uses vBulletin.


----------



## tranceplant (May 31, 2005)

jpsfilm said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with using the Coppermine gallery program. That is celu's site. That's kind of like saying that this isn't really thephotoforum site because it uses vBulletin.



No it's not REALLY his site.  but he did put it together so I guess you can call it his site.  

we are in this photography forum... If i take any picture here and modify it, can I call it my own?

His pictures looks great... and the coppermine script is very nice so overall it is nice, but give credit to the coppermine ppl.     that way everyone is happy


----------



## celu (May 31, 2005)

the point is the site is mine,the gallery script is copper mine's  .since they r licensing it for free,provided u give them credit(which i did),anybody can use it.when u consider the site as a whole i can  call it mine.but when u consider only the gallery script,ofcourse its their's.but usually people r concerned only with the site as a whole and not with its individual components.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 2, 2005)

celu said:
			
		

> the point is the site is mine,the gallery script is copper mine's  .since they r licensing it for free,provided u give them credit(which i did),anybody can use it.when u consider the site as a whole i can  call it mine.but when u consider only the gallery script,ofcourse its their's.but usually people r concerned only with the site as a whole and not with its individual components.




you are right about evrything....  but you asked in your original question.  does it look professional, I say no because there is a lot of site like these ones out there.  

never the less, it looks good and you also have very nice pictures


----------



## celu (Jun 2, 2005)

guys i think i got my question wrong here....i wanted to know whether my photographs have a professional look,not just the site.think i should have made it more clear.:-D


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 4, 2005)

celu said:
			
		

> guys i think i got my question wrong here....i wanted to know whether my photographs have a professional look,not just the site.think i should have made it more clear.:-D




it's all good man! I am a graphic designer that's why i look at that kind of stuff.  great pictures mate


----------



## celu (Jun 7, 2005)

hey guys,couple of my pics have been selected in a photography contest,
http://www.everydaybabies.com/cccscenery.html
http://www.everydaybabies.com/cccinspirational.html

im so excited.just wanted to share it with u guys 
bye


----------



## cbay (Jun 9, 2005)

I think your site looks professional but all a bit too dark for me as a web designer. The front end (homepage) should be brighter and the image clearer for all to see. Thats my opinion anyway you may agree or disagree... Good Luck with your pictures though they are effective..


----------



## Jeff/fotog (Jul 8, 2005)

Good interest level, keep going.  My site is www.jefferyraymond.com and isn't very fancy; actually quite sparse compared to many others.  Enjoy it for what it is if you have the interest.


----------



## celu (Jul 8, 2005)

i think ur collection in very inspiring,especially the narratives.great work.


----------



## celu (Jul 18, 2005)

hi just added a collection of sunflower pictures...check it out...

www.celunet.net/sunflowers/
looking forward to ur comments.bye.


----------

